# X-Ray and forced labor



## jackrat (Dec 6, 2011)

My main egg producing female,Knobs,usually is laying by the end of august. Not this year. About five weeks ago,she began digging test holes. She normally will dig one and lay the next day. She dug test holes for three weeks,never pushing or trying to lay. Then she stopped digging for two weeks,all the while acting a little odd. Nothing too extreme,just out of sorts. I took her for an x-ray today and it confirmed my suspicions.







After we got home,I injected her with 10 mg of oxytocin. 45 Minutes later,this was the scene.






30 minutes after that,eight big eggs.






And into the incubator with the rest.






I've never had to do this before,but watching her behavior,I could tell she was having trouble. I've been supplementing calcium heavily and some D3 for a week in preparation for this. Glad she is well and resting.


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Knobs got those eggs out and is doing well! I was looking at all those eggs and thinking how I'd like to have some other Redfoot varieties (non-cherryhead)...I'm getting hooked.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 6, 2011)

So interesting to see those Ex-Rays thanks for showing them, and I'm glad knobs is alright...


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 6, 2011)

Ratman' .... glad it worked out and knobs is doing well. Hats off to your special attention and quick action.....I myself have a few females who are about due or a lil past. Seems this year everyone laid a little late. Might be due to the Indian summer? ....
Happy RF'N~
JD~


----------



## jackrat (Dec 6, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Ratman' .... glad it worked out and knobs is doing well. Hats off to your special attention and quick action.....I myself have a few females who are about due or a lil past. Seems this year everyone laid a little late. Might be due to the Indian summer? ....
> Happy RF'N~
> JD~


I don't know,JD. All of mine were running late. Finally got some action by piling cypress up in a huge mound like an emys would lay in. Had 4 clutches in 3 days! No matter what I tried,I couldn't pursuade Knobs to lay. This was a last resort effort,as I'm sure it's hard on her,inducing labor that fast.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel her pain...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2011)

I like those little boxes. What are they called and where do you buy them?


----------



## jackrat (Dec 6, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I like those little boxes. What are they called and where do you buy them?


Sterilite. 6 quart size, 1.29 ea. at Fred's Dollar Store. I'd be lost without them. Incubation,hatchling enclosures,etc. They're as handy as the pocket on a shirt.


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, just looking at those eggs makes me want to prepare for another tort baby!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 7, 2011)

glad to see all is well, was wondering how things were going.


----------



## jackrat (Dec 7, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> glad to see all is well, was wondering how things were going.


Oops! Sorry about that ,Todd. Everyone,I failed to mention,I got the oxytocin from my vet. I called Todd on the way home for advice on administering it. Thanks,Buddy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2011)

jackrat said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I like those little boxes. What are they called and where do you buy them?
> ...



Somebody better tell Fred that $1.29 is more than a dollar!


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad everything went well for Knobs!! Congrats!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 7, 2011)

glad all okay. even better that you know your torts. so well. good job, and good luck.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 7, 2011)

Great!


----------



## bigred (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to hear all is well and in the incubator. My big female is acting a little strange as well and Ive been wondering about her. Im thinking its just the colder weather. She laid for the first time on 9-18-11 and then again again on 10-30-11. The last clutch was at 1:30 in the morning and she was cold and I wasnt sure if she was finish or not, but laid 5. About a week later she dug a huge hole for hours and didnt lay. Just need to keep an eye on her I guess


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are all your eggs from the same species/subspecies? Cant wait to see pics after they done cooking!!


----------



## jackrat (Dec 7, 2011)

All are Colombian.



bigred said:


> Glad to hear all is well and in the incubator. My big female is acting a little strange as well and Ive been wondering about her. Im thinking its just the colder weather. She laid for the first time on 9-18-11 and then again again on 10-30-11. The last clutch was at 1:30 in the morning and she was cold and I wasnt sure if she was finish or not, but laid 5. About a week later she dug a huge hole for hours and didnt lay. Just need to keep an eye on her I guess


Has she been restless,pacing,looking at or sniffing the ground? It's definitly possible,timewise,that she could be about to lay.


----------



## bigred (Dec 8, 2011)

jackrat said:


> All are Colombian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jackrat (Dec 9, 2011)

bigred said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > All are Colombian.
> ...


----------



## evlinLoutries (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyway, what oxtocyn for?

Congrats..


----------



## Traveller (Dec 9, 2011)

So glad for you that all is well with your female.
It's always troubling when we sense something is not quite
right with are friends.
Congrats on the eggs and my you do have quite a few eggs!

@ evlinLoutries Oxytocin is a hormone, which occurs naturally in the body and is stored in the posterior pituitary and it stimulates uterine contractions and milk letdown. It is also produced synthetically.


----------

